# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Vente Windev 20

## citronz1969

Vends WinDev 20 (dongle seul, soft  tlcharger sur le site de PCSOFT)

Lettre de cession et facture fournie

450

----------


## citronz1969

Baisse de prix: 350




> Vends WinDev 20 (dongle seul, soft  tlcharger sur le site de PCSOFT)
> 
> Lettre de cession et facture fournie
> 
> 450

----------


## Jashugan_sky

Bonjour mp envoy  peut m'interresser

----------


## citronz1969

Ok, c'est fait




> Bonjour mp envoy  peut m'interresser

----------


## Salimto

Larticle est-elle toujours disponible

----------


## Malick

Salut,

Je pense que non, car l'auteur ne s'est plus connect depuis.  ::aie::

----------

